# Hymer, any one use it as day to day transport?.



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

You can always tell a novice by the daft questions they ask. Anyway, If you have a "small" Hymer and not one of the large one's, does any one use it for daily use, supermarket shopping, or for travel to work in say. Or do you all have second cars and leave the Hymer on the drive all week.

I know I ask daft questions, but please bear with me, I will get up to spec eventually.

Regards

Angelfire/Phil


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Many use Panel Van conversions as the main tardis and frequently the only tardis. But most with bigger busses tend to have a small steed as well.

If it won,t fit a standard supermarket parking bay you are sort of stuffed for having just one vehicle.

C.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi well I'll use it when on the road all the time... difficialt to park when shoping in the UK as they dont cater for us... but do and use 4 parking bays as well  in the good old EU different story its well catered for us motomehomers.... enjoy I'm sitting on the banks of the river thames enjoying the sun and watching the boats go past.....


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Angelfire said:


> You can always tell a novice by the daft questions they ask. Anyway, If you have a "small" Hymer and not one of the large one's, does any one use it for daily use, supermarket shopping, or for travel to work in say. Or do you all have second cars and leave the Hymer on the drive all week.
> 
> I know I ask daft questions, but please bear with me, I will get up to spec eventually.
> 
> ...


Hi Angelfire.
It's totally up to the individual and the funds available.
There is a guy up the road with the exact same van as mine 6.25 metre and he does everything in his van but I think it is due to funding.
We did think about getting a van conversion for doing everything and doing away with the car, but I am just too fussy where I park as too many folks park too near and bang their car doors onto the side of your pride and joy. :x so we decided against it. 
Although I am quite a capable driver (well I think so)  as I am ex hgv, I would not be comfortable taking her everywhere, bad enough with the car at times for the above reasons.
Everybody thinks a little different and only you can make the decision that is right for you.  
If push came to shove, then maybe I would, but it would then certainly be a panel van conversion as a little narrower and more easily repairable sides.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The only daft question is the one you don't ask!

Seeing as no Hymer owner has responded yet I'll give you my two penneth.

I take your question as a general one and not really restricted to the Hymer badge.

I'll assume by "small" you're talking about something no bigger (longer) than around 6m.

Many 6m motorhome owners do use theirs as their daily vehicle and quite comfortably buzz around town and use supermarket carparks without much difficulty but I think the majority do have another car they use for such tasks.

It all depends how comfortable you are/would be trying to park a 6m ish vehicle - some find it easy some find it less so.

It's probably nowhere as difficult as you might imagine - and if you can just have the one vehicle it's sooooo much cheaper!!


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Aye, thanks for the reply's. As an ex HGV driver, the driving and parking would not be a problem. But I fully understand the desire not to park tight and have some child open their car door and put dints in your pride and joy. Its happened to me with a car, never mind a MH which is much wider. As I have a blue badge I can park in the disabled bays, which by nature are much wider than the ordinary ones. So I assume a smallish MH would fit in ok.

As I have a motability car at the moment, I suppose next time I renew it would be possible to have a small little car to tow behind the MH. Pity they do not do MH on motability.

Its good to ask questions before purchase, its too late when you have bought and the MH will not fit down your drive. :lol: 

I will think of some more daft questions no doubt while I tuck into the Sunday dinner. Thanks again for all your patience and time.

Regards

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We use our Hymer Exsis as a second car and I use it most weeks to go to town or the supermarket with no problem at all.
It just takes a little more planning.
James


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a Hymer 544 A-class c 6.3m long and 2.3m wide. It is my only vehicle although my wife has a small car. I do not use the van for work because it takes two parking spaces and would make me, as the boss, unpopular! There is also an excellent bus service. However, I don't worry about using it on a day to day basis if I want to. You have to be careful but that is no bad thing. Avoid peak times for supermarkets for example. I find most road users recognise I am the dominant beast and take care in my vicinity. However, in heavy traffic or confined spaces, you have to be patient. You'll be used to all this as an ex trucker.

Last week I almost got trapped at the pumps at my local Shell because of the queues to get the Shell 2p a litre deal. Fortunately, somebody had the sense and courtesy to give me room to escape [the other drivers were too het up about the risk of losing their place in the queue or taking a few minutes longer.

To make it work as day to day transport, you have to be able to park it conveniently, such as on your drive. That creates a whole new wave of problems with the neighbours and, on the more modern estates, covenants in your registered title. I am fortunate I can park it behind the building line, the neighbours do not mind, and the Council gave permission to allow me vehicular access from the road to the side of my house. You will definitely need to consider how it will look to the neighbours if you want to retain their friendship. A large white block reflects a lot of glare!

If you do use it, don't leave your step out when parked up. 

Where possible, I walk and/or use public transport.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

We have an A class 584. It's just 6 m. long. We purchase it because we wanted and A class Hymer that would fit within the standard parking space;it does just. The intention was that we would use it for all transport needs, and we have for the last 3 years. Obviously it isn't the most convenient thing getting around town, so recently we got a runabout. This said it depends on the individual financial position, but the 584 is bril and was worth the extra bit of hassle


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep, we often use it to shop and used it today for a quick trip "down west" to Hale for a Pasty, a round trip of 110 miles :lol: :lol: and the weather was wonderful, like a spring day, warm and sunny in the twenties. We sat out side the MH on the sand dunes at Hayle ( car park charges are now suspended   ) took the dogs for a couple of walks in the dunes as the tide was ebbing and the sand would still be wet and would stick to them like the proverbial!!!!

curlyboy


----------



## mickyt (Mar 24, 2008)

*Hymer 640*

Hi , I have a Hymer 640 on a mercedes chassis and use it on a day to day basis . I also have a few motorbikes .
What I have found is it is so reliable . It makes me think more about the shorter journeys and so I tend to use it more economically than I would a car .
Parking is always going to be more of an issue , but in supermarkets I park at the further points and so dont get the issues of dents and scrapes off other vehicles .
One point I must make is that driving day to day builds up mileage and can affect your insurance as many policies like to limit your annual mileage .
I bought mine from Deepcar motorhomes of Sheffied and can`t recommend them enough .
Mike


----------

